# may seem like a big invesment......



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for the review.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

How much do they go for?

Why only 4 stars? anything you did not like?

Thanks for thr review.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2009)

I totally agree, I bought some oire nomi a few years ago, they took a lot of set up, like seating the ring and refinishing the horribly laquered handles etc. 
But they are superior to any chisel I have tried. I am also a japanese saw convert.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I drool over Japanese chisels. To Lanwater, the Ice Bears aren't terribly bad:

http://www.toolman.co.uk/acatalog/ice_bear_japanese_tools.html

But the Tasai's will set you back over $2500
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=05.301.00&dept_id=12766


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

Those are glorious chisels Bertha, I might have to pick up a set or two.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Chris, can you spot me a couple sets while you're placing your order? 

There's nothing much finer than a Japanese damascus. They're reserved for the guy with a very large tool budget, though


----------



## youngtimber (Feb 24, 2011)

i totally agree with Ollie, i find Japanese saws far superior.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I always wanted japanese dovetail chisels. However, there are quite a few makers on the market. Not sure exactly which ones are good without having to buy a $2500.00 set. The tasai for example come at different prices . see : http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/tasai_japanese_bench_chisels.htm. I was told by a friend who is a cabinet maker specializing in antique reproduction furniture that the best ones are hand forged and can be recognized by the fact that the bigger chisels have more than one hollow in the back whereas the machine made ones have one big hollow. That may be true but I am not sure about the difference in quality between a good set of machine made japanese chisel and a set that was made by an artisan blacksmith by hand. Is it worth the extra premium price?


----------



## youngtimber (Feb 24, 2011)

cant tell you to be honest
i cant personally see how to improve on the ordinary ones
i know that the wood whisperer has double hollow ones , so you could try asking him??


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Hey does anyone have experience with the ones from the grizzly catalog? I would love to get some ofthe Ice Bears but the dough spent that would kill me.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I would be wary of anything new touted as using Damascus steel as the real technique has been lost. Modern attempts are focused on imitating the appearance as opposed to imitating the qualities that the steel is renown for. Even if it was real Damascus steel, the properties are good for making swords, but not the most ideal for making chisels (although should still be pretty good).

If you want something truly special, I would suggest you look for chisels made from tamahagane. That's the steel used to make katana swords. Although I just said sword metals are not ideal chisel metals, let me explain that tamahagane is not a uniform block of steel. When they make it, you get various chunks with different characteristics and it is the swordsmith/tool maker's job to identify and form these various chunks into a single edged tool. Tamahagane is produced only in Japan in extremely limited quantities that only the most skilled artisans have access to it. So essentially you have a tool made from the rarest and most desirable steel, by the most experienced and skilled artists in the world. This is the best of the best of Japanese chisels. My guess is that you won't be able to buy this off the internet unless is on ebay.


----------

